# Preservative question



## alwaysme07 (Jun 28, 2009)

I getting an order together and I need a perservative it will work in multiple recipes ( scrub, lotions and soap) :? . If there is one whats the name? TIA.


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you looked at Optiphen?  I've never used it but I've heard it works well for a wide range of PH levels which makes it a good all-purpose preservative.  

I hope someone comes along with more info because this is something I'm interested in learning about also.


----------



## LJA (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Optiphen Plus, but look into LiquaPar for scrubs.


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 29, 2009)

What is the difference between Optiphen and Optiphen Plus?


----------



## LJA (Jun 29, 2009)

I was told it performs better with lower PH formulations because of the sorbic acid in it, but presevatives are tricky animals and I suggest reading readng and more reading.  I haven't had any issues at all using it so far.  I've used it in scrubs with no issue also but have since decided LiquaPar is probably better for that.

I'll see if I can dig up a better explanation for you...

EDITED TO ADD:  This is from Lotioncrafter.com:  Optiphen™ Plus 
ISP's second globally approved preservative in the Optiphen family developed as an alternative for personal care formulations requiring a paraben and formaldehyde-free preservative system, particularly within lower pH systems. Optiphen Plus performs best in formulations below 6.0 pH, but is also proven effective at pH levels above 6.0. 
Recommended use levels: 0.5 - 1.5%. 
Appearance: Clear liquid 
INCI: Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol (and) Sorbic Acid


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll check into the LiquaPar.  

I've read through the descriptions for Optiphen, Optiphen Plus and Optiphen ND and the basically all sound the same to me.   I guess that means I don't know enough about them and definitely need to keep reading.

I just want to make a sugar scrub for me and was hoping to get something now instead of after a long exhaustive search and analysis.  I guess I could just keep my scrub in the refrigerator in between uses maybe?


----------



## LJA (Jun 29, 2009)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> I'll check into the LiquaPar.
> 
> I've read through the descriptions for Optiphen, Optiphen Plus and Optiphen ND and the basically all sound the same to me.   I guess that means I don't know enough about them and definitely need to keep reading.
> 
> I just want to make a sugar scrub for me and was hoping to get something now instead of after a long exhaustive search and analysis.  I guess I could just keep my scrub in the refrigerator in between uses maybe?



If it's just for you, zeo...I'd think you'll be okay with most any of them.  I know some people use germall, also. The fridge works too.      I know some people use natural stuff (GSE?) , but someone with more experience with those could hep you better...  The trouble comes in when you scoop out of the jar and water gets in, inviting all the nasties with it.  :evil: 
If you make some, we'd love to see pics!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jun 29, 2009)

I will read up on all of them, Thank you.


----------

